# Paracord bow grip



## moonshinexxx (Jun 7, 2013)

Great job! Looks factory!


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

That is awesome!! Let us know how it holds up over time.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks nice. Did you gut the paracord first?


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Supermag1 said:


> Looks nice. Did you gut the paracord first?


Thanks! I left it in just in case I get some venison stuck in my teeth, I'll be able to use the small strands to floss it out. Always be prepared!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Great looking job!


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks fellas!
Here's a look at the palm area


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Been asked to demonstrate how I did this so I figured I'd share with all. It's really easy. BTW, I helps to first wet the paracord so when it dries, it shrinks and tightens up. Don't no what kind of knot this is called but here goes nothin.

1 Start with a tag line the length of your bow grip. 








2 Loop the long end around the grip and on top of the tag line. Then bring it back around and repeat.








3 Pull everything tight and try to keep it centered. 








I hope I helped someone out there in internetland.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Looks good Thib.
Noticed my screw on plates "squeaking" today, but weren't loose.
May give it a go?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks good


----------



## eddie234 (Jul 21, 2013)

Neat, good job

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice I like it. I might try it but I think I'll gut my cord first.


----------



## DaemonXR (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking interesting. I am thinkin something with my PSE raptor handle. Its really uncomfortable. Is it possible to work with two or three colors and do camo work?


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll try using two colors and post, unless I tie my thumbs together and die of starvation.


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Excellente....Love it.


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

This was the best I could come up with as for using multiple colors. If you wanted to use three colors, you could put two strings on each side of the center tag line. It does make a nice accent, good idea Daemon.


----------



## DaemonXR (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks really nice Thib  What mean to gut paracord? English is not my native lang. so.......
Now if i only can find few colors of camo Neon green OD green and black/brown, but i even dont know where to buy paracord anyway........ :/


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

DaemonXR said:


> Looks really nice Thib  What mean to gut paracord? English is not my native lang. so.......
> Now if i only can find few colors of camo Neon green OD green and black/brown, but i even dont know where to buy paracord anyway........ :/


He means pulling the strings out of the paracord and using only the outer sheath. 

One great big festering neon distraction


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

How did you finish it off?


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Used a cow hitch knot with the long end to the center tag line. then I tightened it and saturated it with superglue.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Marked


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

So happy I'm able to give back a little bit of inspiration to other folks. I've learned so much from this site and it's nice to pay it back. :beer: Let me see what ya'll come up with. Thanks.


----------



## DaemonXR (Sep 17, 2013)

FlinginCarbon said:


> He means pulling the strings out of the paracord and using only the outer sheath.
> 
> One great big festering neon distraction


 It sound complicated :/
Yeah, i like that color combo much. Waiting my custom strings in that combo


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

DaemonXR said:


> It sound complicated :/


Just pull out the white stuff:











DaemonXR said:


> Now if i only can find few colors of camo Neon green OD green and black/brown, but i even dont know where to buy paracord anyway........ :/


Have you tried:
http://www.americanshop.hr/shop-729-paracord-galanterija/paracord
https://www.facebook.com/groups/141245096025506/


----------



## DaemonXR (Sep 17, 2013)

ThomVis said:


> Have you tried:
> http://www.americanshop.hr/shop-729-paracord-galanterija/paracord
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/141245096025506/


Will try find here in Croatia. but thanx anyway mate


----------



## brodbeckrt (Jan 2, 2012)

I wrapped my existing grip. It's not a perfect job, but it allows me to hold my bow without my fingers freezing. Also my NAP rest enclosure overlaps my riser a little. I had an arrow smack against my riser as I was drawing back and almost scared one off. I wrapped that portion of the riser a couple of times to eliminate that from happening again.


----------



## shilohvalley (Sep 20, 2013)

Great Idea! ALways had torque problems with my Hoyt trykon XL. I am taking to grip off and giving this a go!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I tied jute around a hickory-backed hickory flat bow I made a while back:









Used two pieces and tied square knots at the front.


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

shilohvalley said:


> Great Idea! ALways had torque problems with my Hoyt trykon XL. I am taking to grip off and giving this a go!


Rip that grip off! I tried the Hoyt side plates too but they seemed to have made it worse for me. It's nice having confidence in my equipment and my abilities again. This will be the first thing I do to any of my future bows.


----------



## wyant7 (Aug 13, 2013)

Definitely an awesome idea especially with the clunky bow grips that come on the Mission bows. I ripped off the plastic grip and tied on a paracord grip. What a difference. I like your knot though. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## esm.sussex (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Thib I love this and my shooting has improved.


----------



## joecc3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice work! Does it slip at all?


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Well done esm! 

Joe, I've been shooting and scouting with my bow, usually carrying it by the grip, and it does not slip on the riser at all. Just be sure to wet the paracord before you wrap it. When it dries, it shrinks pretty damn tight.


----------



## Hutchy (Oct 3, 2013)

I saw this earlier today and went out and bought some rope to do it with! It gave my old bow a new feel! And it replaced the grip that was falling off...


----------



## Shibby627 (Aug 21, 2012)

Man this is an awesome idea. I love playing with paracord im gonna have to give this a try.


----------



## havocsrt (Oct 10, 2013)

I did mine before I was a member of Archerytalk. I wrapped the handle in gutted Flo green first to go with my color sceme and used a slightly different knot. It looks the same on both sids. My wife makes the wrist slings. I have since taken off the medalion, to shinny.


----------



## joecc3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thib454SS said:


> Well done esm!
> 
> Joe, I've been shooting and scouting with my bow, usually carrying it by the grip, and it does not slip on the riser at all. Just be sure to wet the paracord before you wrap it. When it dries, it shrinks pretty damn tight.


Thanks Thib, I didn't know that paracord shrinks. I'm gonna do this to my ZXT. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## 00 buck (Mar 22, 2013)

This is a great idea! Can you demonstrate the knot you used hovocsrt


----------



## akordboy (Feb 12, 2011)

Love this idea...gonna give it a try on my Bowtech. About how long of a piece did you use. I have one 100' piece and would hate to try and keep feeding that through the knot.


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Alright boys and girls, here's a short vid of how it's done. It doesn't have to be cut at all because you can make a loop and pass the short end through the loop. Don't forget to soak the paracord in water first. 

Please excuse the dramatic guitar riff. I figured it was better than amplified breathing.


----------



## akordboy (Feb 12, 2011)

Didn't realize it was that easy...thanks man!


----------



## AdamCantrell (Jun 16, 2013)

Will you post a video please? I would like to try this. Thanks.


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Video is 2 post ahead. Just use you bow in place of the antler. Super easy to do.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

About how long of a piece does it take to do?


----------



## akordboy (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's my wrap. I'll prob redo it with black 550 instead. I used about 9' for mine.


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks good. Try removing the plastic grip then wrapping it. It makes for a more narrow grip which is good for combating torque. Just a thought. I have seen some red and black paracord on ebay too.


----------



## Critter544 (Jul 29, 2013)

You guys have any problems with these getting saturated if you hunt in a light rain?


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Did some shooting in light rain and if anything makes the bow find the pocket on my hand easier. So far the only drawback is scent. However I believe no matter how scent free we try to make ourselves, if you're up wind from an educated deer, they're gonna bust you.


----------



## havocsrt (Oct 10, 2013)

00 buck said:


> This is a great idea! Can you demonstrate the knot you used hovocsrt


If you youtube paracord knife handle, you will find it. That is all I did and it turned out amazing. All you have to do is wrap it first with a background color with out the gutts and then start you top wrap. Sorry I don't have a video on how to do it yet.


----------



## Jeremy7306 (Jan 8, 2011)

This is so cool! Might have to do this to my ZXT. How do ya very the stock Mathews grip off?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Jeremy7306 said:


> This is so cool! Might have to do this to my ZXT. How do ya very the stock Mathews grip off?


You can heat the wood up with a hair dryer until the glue starts to soften. Then it'll pop right off. I did a Switchback that way a few years ago. Worked like a charm


----------



## cookie125 (Mar 21, 2011)

I wrapped my grip last yeah as well as replaced my wrist sling. Wrapping keeps my hand from freezing while holding the bow.


----------



## Doc H (Oct 4, 2011)

That handle looks very legit. I am going to have to try this. Thanks for the step by step break down.


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks, and I'm glad to help.


----------



## Too Orange (Apr 23, 2013)

I just took the grip off mine the other day and was wondering about maybe wrapping some kind of tape or something for the cold. This looks much nicer. Great idea.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

there mine i did a little bit ago


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice work. I did my SR-71 w a 2 color wrap last night but not sure if i like it on this one. Shooting at the range tomorrow to get a better feel for it.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## shootabigun (Sep 13, 2012)

Tag


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

I was going to do side plates, but decided to try this and I really like the grip.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Did my first one last night, cant wait to try it out!!






















I wanted to do the wifes bow but she aint going to allow that!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Luke M said:


> Did my first one last night, cant wait to try it out!!
> View attachment 1844261
> 
> View attachment 1844263
> ...


did you wet it down? so it shrinks up nice n tight


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

kgtech said:


> did you wet it down? so it shrinks up nice n tight


No I just did it as tight as I physically could. Might I ask why?


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

Luke M said:


> No I just did it as tight as I physically could. Might I ask why?


Me to, no need to wet it unless you can't accomplish a tight weave. I took all the 7 strands out of the middle of the paracord and put a blue base down then did the same thing to the black and laid that over the blue.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Phantomslings said:


> Me to, no need to wet it unless you can't accomplish a tight weave. I took all the 7 strands out of the middle of the paracord and put a blue base down then did the same thing to the black and laid that over the blue.


The more I look at yours I do like the black and blue combination! How difficult is it to remove the inner strands?


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice! Good job, guys. A couple questions: Does the grip shift around on the riser, and is it best to put braided side out, or towards your palm?


----------



## centerfieldr162 (Jan 16, 2013)

In for tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

nc514 said:


> Nice! Good job, guys. A couple questions: Does the grip shift around on the riser, and is it best to put braided side out, or towards your palm?


Mine hasn't twisted yet but I would guess it depends on how tight you can make it, it was mentioned that you can wet it to get it tighter. If you put the "braid" to the outside you wont have that bump in the cradle of your hand. I thought about doing dual color with the twist method (not sure technical terminology) where you would have the twisted bump on the sides of the grip to widen it out some, not sure on what I am going to do in the future but I am going to play with what I have for a while!  Good luck!


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

Luke M said:


> The more I look at yours I do like the black and blue combination! How difficult is it to remove the inner strands?


Piece of cake, takes about 1 minute. Just keep pulling the strands then pulling back the outer sheath.


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

nc514 said:


> Nice! Good job, guys. A couple questions: Does the grip shift around on the riser, and is it best to put braided side out, or towards your palm?


I didn't wet mine, I did do a double layer on the grip though, and I have zero shifting. You just need to make sure to wrap it tight. I simply did a serving braid on my grip. I didn't use the braids others have been using. There is no bump doing it this way, especially if you take out the 7 inner strands.


----------



## shovelhead 79 (Oct 20, 2009)

tagged


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok I found a problem with my grip, maybe someone might be able to give me some advice on here. I was shooting several rounds of 5 spot and my groups went from (5 rounds of 5 arrows for testing) 125 25X to 120 4X. I felt some loss of comfort in my hand (short story I have a piece of glass embedded in my hand with lots of scar tissue (Dr. wouldn't remove due to location of ligaments and glass)) and I think I ended up placing torque in my grip due to this issue. I would like to widen out the sides of my grip to add the side support I had with the original grip plates. Does anyone have any ideas on how to widen out the sides of the paracord as I like the looks of it? I have plenty of green left (color on it now) and an unused 50' section of black. Any ideas or recommendations would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

If your a tinkerer, you could probably cut to shape two thin pieces of cardboard or thin pieces of wood and put them on each side of the grip then wrap with paracord. Might be able to use some type of foam also


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought about putting the original grip plates on and paracording over that but I was wondering if there was some sort of knot or other form of wrapping to widening it out on the sides. Thank you Phantomslings for the quick reply!


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

Sure, No braid that I know of though


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok thank you! I might just try this style.








If that doesn't work I might just try to place the grip plates back on and do a "empty" paracord over that. Thank you again!!


----------



## harleynut (Jan 20, 2013)

tried the paracord grip this weekend and it felt comfortable but it was causing me to torque the bow


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

Luke M said:


> Ok thank you! I might just try this style.
> View attachment 1845667
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work I might just try to place the grip plates back on and do a "empty" paracord over that. Thank you again!!


That looks cool, empty paracord over your grip sounds like it might work for you.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

This is what I did last night/this morning. I like the looks but again like you stated Phantomslings, I might just do the empty paracord over the top of the grip plates! Now to figure out how to pull the strands out of the paracord!  This is actually fun!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Luke M said:


> No I just did it as tight as I physically could. Might I ask why?


 that's what i had to do. so it would not move.


----------



## rcam1977 (Jul 24, 2011)

Phantomslings said:


> I was going to do side plates, but decided to try this and I really like the grip.
> 
> View attachment 1844170
> View attachment 1844171


I'm loving the digital camo , did you have that done custom or did you buy it that way


----------



## rcam1977 (Jul 24, 2011)

Luke M said:


> Ok thank you! I might just try this style.
> View attachment 1845667
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work I might just try to place the grip plates back on and do a "empty" paracord over that. Thank you again!!


I really like this dual color pattern, could you post a video demonstration on how you did that.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

rcam1977 said:


> I really like this dual color pattern, could you post a video demonstration on how you did that.


I didn't do that one, it was just a photo of what I wanted to do, thank you though. These are the photos of my dual color though!





























The video link where I learned this process is on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCScNvKsVaU It is a little different but about the same! Good luck!


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

rcam1977 said:


> I'm loving the digital camo , did you have that done custom or did you buy it that way


It's factory optifade open country camo.


----------



## rcam1977 (Jul 24, 2011)

Luke M said:


> I didn't do that one, it was just a photo of what I wanted to do, thank you though. These are the photos of my dual color though!
> 
> View attachment 1846053
> 
> ...





thanks for the video link, that I'd easier than it looks


----------



## rcam1977 (Jul 24, 2011)

Phantomslings said:


> It's factory optifade open country camo.





that's good looking bow


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

rcam1977 said:


> thanks for the video link, that I'd easier than it looks


Yes its not too bad, hardest part is is keeping the lines on the sides straight! LOL If you do one be sure to share the photos!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Terrific DIY!! Thanks.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Posting this for HawgEnvy, I like the orange and black combo!


----------



## experteric (Jan 3, 2014)

just did this, and it feels great, the way i ended mine, is since i don't have super glue and my weave was just a tiny bit loose, i took a pair of pliers, pulled one of the layers, and put the loose end through. i repeated that on the back side of the bow a couple of times, then i melted the cord to itself at the top.
@50# draw, and it feels a ton better with no plastic. 
another thing i did was put some felt underneath to add some padding


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Photos?


----------



## TheBiggsMusic (Jan 7, 2014)

Man that's great!!! I'm pretty jealous I ain't gonna lie!!


----------



## Wisbuck (Feb 15, 2005)

Do you guys find your grip varying by doing this? When I shoot I find my hand always slips into the same position with a smooth grip. Just wondering.


----------



## deertick (May 18, 2010)

rcam1977 said:


> thanks for the video link, that I'd easier than it looks


Tagged


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Wisbuck said:


> Do you guys find your grip varying by doing this? When I shoot I find my hand always slips into the same position with a smooth grip. Just wondering.


My grip is more consistent. I'm apparently not smart enough to to do the two color wrap like the video. Just not workin out for me. Lol


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

HawgEnvy said:


> My grip is more consistent. I'm apparently not smart enough to to do the two color wrap like the video. Just not workin out for me. Lol


Just remember to twist the same way on each side! Took me a couple of times before I got it. I will see if I can post a short vid while trying my wifes bow so you can see how to do it without the open top like a knife.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Trying to upload videos now! I am unable to upload the videos!


----------



## playswithstix (Aug 13, 2013)

Here is my effort. Doesn't look as good as some of the others on here, but it feels really comfortable.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I like the boot lacing in the front!


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks cool, nice job. Did you gut the paracord or leave it all in. Looks like you gutted.


----------



## playswithstix (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for the kind replies. Both layers are gutted. The flo green underneath is 325 paracord and the OD green is 550. Has a real nice feel to it on top of the side plates


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=737408599604346&l=4274622120911741086

Ok I think I have this figured out, for those of you that might be having issues with the dual color wrap like this






this is a video link that might help. If you have anymore questions please feel free to ask!


----------



## bhmsupra (Nov 20, 2013)

NIce looking stuff


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

keep up the great work guys


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

Luke M said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=737408599604346&l=4274622120911741086
> 
> Ok I think I have this figured out, for those of you that might be having issues with the dual color wrap like this
> View attachment 1847790
> this is a video link that might help. If you have anymore questions please feel free to ask!


Looks great! Nice job.

I think I've found my favorite pattern, but I haven't tried it on my grip yet. This video shows the weave. If you wrap a base layer of a brighter color under this weave then it will show through the top weave of the diamond pattern on both sides of the grip. I feel this weave will be smooth and won't leave any humps.

http://youtu.be/j2cgfTvrVhM


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I think that that weave with dual colors is what they called a katana pattern. It still looks really cool when you see the katana style done in dual color!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I had to try out making a sling and one of those bracelets. This paracord thing is fun (once I got it figured out)!


----------



## experteric (Jan 3, 2014)

Luke M said:


> Photos?


i would, but i don't have a phone and it is a pain to upload... i can borrow a phone to take pics though... pm me if you want a pic... kinda boring seeing as how it is just olive drab


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice bracelet! Paracord is fun, but it eats up some time which most people are short of these days haha.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I usually only get about 3 hours of sleep a day being 3rd shift, the wife in school and working part time, and watching the kids I have plenty of time just no money! LOL You would think a Chemist would make lots of it but having to pay all of the bills makes for a grumpy and broke Luke with lots of time! :darkbeer:

Thank you for the compliments Phantomslings, I tried the bracelet before I did the sling then the kids both wanted bracelets LOL.


----------



## playswithstix (Aug 13, 2013)

New look, changed it from OD green to Black over the flo green base layer. Also made the wrist sling. Now just waiting for my matching strings


----------



## Woodyshvlhead (Nov 12, 2013)

Layer of gutted black under ungutted neon green camo wetted with hot water about 3 times setup tighter than Dicks Hatband


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

I've haven't looked at this in a while but some of you have taken it to a whole new level! Very nice fellas.


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

If two colors is what you want, you could do something similar to what this guy did

http://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL5n6sWslkT2m41xGJpECqaTXElEKPeASF&v=e_CcsNbG2ZQ


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Changed it up from last time here, I know I brought this thread back from the sleeper threads LOL. I just cant seem to post photos to this thread!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Luke M said:


> Changed it up from last time here, I know I brought this thread back from the sleeper threads LOL. I just cant seem to post photos to this thread!


If you want to email me the photos I will up load for you.
[email protected]


----------



## bfd300 (Mar 8, 2009)

I just did mine...I didn't have paracord I just used utility camo cord I got from Lowe's.. I like it cant wait to shoot it


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

*Paracord hand grip*

Uploading this photo for Luke M ^^


----------



## benny t (Feb 5, 2008)

walmart,home depot, lowes, a farm supply store all have paracord.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

It's also begun showing up at the big box crafts stores such as Michaels --- rather over-priced though, even w/ a 40% off coupon.


----------



## MARBLESgotBOW (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome idea gonna have to do this sometime soon


----------



## crab4life (May 19, 2014)

Whats the point of gutting the p-cord? Does it make it lower profile or just easier mounting?


----------



## playswithstix (Aug 13, 2013)

crab4life said:


> Whats the point of gutting the p-cord? Does it make it lower profile or just easier mounting?


Gutting the paracord makes it thinner so the grip is not so bulky.


----------



## Duncanwelding (Jul 19, 2014)

Tag


----------



## Fievel17 (May 1, 2014)

I am shooting the new Mission Blaze and the Walnut grip is really nice looking but its a little too bulky. I was talking to a few people about removing the grip and doing this but a couple of the guys I was having this conversation with were saying after shooting a few times with your hand sweating the paracord starts to stink because it absorbs the sweat and retains a smell. Dont want the deer catching any advantage by my bow having a little Rank to it lol. 

Anyone been shooting theirs long enough with the paracord to have any experience with this "issue"? Really like the looks of the grips you guys are making and it will solve the issue im having with my grip.


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

Did this the other night on my gf bow.
Very simple wrap but made sure it was very tight and pulled the tag ends under the wrap to lock it all in place. Then I soaked it with water 3 times and let it dry and it tightened up really nice.


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Fievel17 said:


> I am shooting the new Mission Blaze and the Walnut grip is really nice looking but its a little too bulky. I was talking to a few people about removing the grip and doing this but a couple of the guys I was having this conversation with were saying after shooting a few times with your hand sweating the paracord starts to stink because it absorbs the sweat and retains a smell. Dont want the deer catching any advantage by my bow having a little Rank to it lol.
> 
> Anyone been shooting theirs long enough with the paracord to have any experience with this "issue"? Really like the looks of the grips you guys are making and it will solve the issue im having with my grip.


I usually spray all my equipment down with scent killer but if it gets bad enough for you to notice, it's cheap and only takes about 10 minutes to do. No matter how hard we try to be scent free, we'll always smell like humans. Mind the wind.


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

Here's mine on my new PSE about a month & half ago. I just didn't like the narrow grip. This made a big difference and is very comfortable. Not fancy, but served the purpose. Maybe something fancy sometime.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

playswithstix said:


> New look, changed it from OD green to Black over the flo green base layer. Also made the wrist sling. Now just waiting for my matching strings


I really like the look at that dude! Any way you could demonstrate how you got that look?


----------



## playswithstix (Aug 13, 2013)

It's the same pattern that you see for the majority of the paracord bracelets. I started by "gutting" the paracord. Then I wrapped the grip area with a base color, just making sure to stack it neatly so there werent any gaps. Then started the "bracelet" pattern at the top workin my way down. Take your time, go slow, and make sure your pattern stays centered. Also what helped me a little bit was making sure the paracord was wet, when it dries it will tighten up a little bit. I accomplished this by keeping a small bowl of water sitting next to the bow with the paracord laying it while I worked with it. Another key to this turning out good is keeping it tight. Hope this helped.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh wow! I see it now. I didn't recognize the cobra weave laid out like that. Top shelf man! Thanks a lot!


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

Using this to get the gf's bow set up (my old youth bow)


----------



## SpeedStar (Aug 25, 2014)

There are some great ideas here. I know what I am doing tonight.


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Tagged!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Decided to go for a more narrow grip by using some 1/16 dia. string. So far so good.


----------

